
Poolside.fm just passed 1M sessions with $0 marketing, 0 employees - philshem
https://twitter.com/marty/status/1264896894871928833
======
philshem
[https://poolside.fm](https://poolside.fm) (clickable link)

Thread from 3 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22371629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22371629)

